# Do Fisher Spiders only eat fish?



## toolrick (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey there!!!

I was thinking on catching a Fisher Spider near my house, but I was thinking what is the best way to keep them, since I have read that the terrarium must be wet. Also I do not know what they eat. Could they eat bugs? or only fish?

Ricardo


----------



## crpy (Sep 12, 2008)

toolrick said:


> Hey there!!!
> 
> I was thinking on catching a Fisher Spider near my house, but I was thinking what is the best way to keep them, since I have read that the terrarium must be wet. Also I do not know what they eat. Could they eat bugs? or only fish?
> 
> Ricardo


They eat the same thing you would feed any other spider, crickets, katydids etc. Fishing spiders can often be found far from water.


----------



## toolrick (Sep 12, 2008)

And what about the terrarium? does it need to have water in it? or they also live in a surface without water??

Ricardo


----------



## crpy (Sep 12, 2008)

I keep several of them and keep them on coco husk and have a small branch for perching. I also supply them with a small bowl of water.


----------



## calum (Sep 12, 2008)

I think I saw a pair of fishing spiders mating in jersey. it was awesome.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 15, 2008)

The fishing spider he is referring to is most likely Dolomedes fimbriatus. Take a look in this thread, on the linked page, to see my semi-aquatic setups. Nowadays I have removed the twig and the water lily. The twig couldn't take the high humidity, and there wasn't enough oxygen in the water to keep the water lily alive. Now I only use sphagnum. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=95306&page=12


----------



## toolrick (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the information. I will let you know when I get the spider what kind it is so I can make a good set up for it.

Ricardo


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 15, 2008)

toolrick said:


> Thanks a lot for the information. I will let you know when I get the spider what kind it is so I can make a good set up for it.
> 
> Ricardo


Oh, sorry. I was at work and read through the post too quickly and mistook Calum for the post OP. And since Calum is from Scotland it would probably have been D. fimbriatus if it had been him that had started this thread.

I retract my comment and await your next post telling us what kind of fishing spider you have caught  Where do u live btw?


----------



## toolrick (Sep 15, 2008)

No worries though. I live in Colombia South America.

Ricardo


----------



## ErikWestblom (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh cool  Then it's NOT D. fimbriatus 

Post some pics of the spiders you find! And see if you find them mostly on the water surface or on trees nearby water. That will give you some help deciding how to create their setups.


----------



## jynxxxedangel (Sep 29, 2008)

I've found quite a few in my woodpile this year, and I am nowhere near any standing or running water.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Sep 29, 2008)

i found one in my house and threw it into the swimming pool.


----------



## crpy (Sep 29, 2008)

bhoeschcod said:


> i found one in my house and threw it into the swimming pool.


Te chlorine is not gonna do him any good.


----------



## fiercesnakeinc (Oct 1, 2008)

*fishing spider question*

a friend of mine has 5 dolomedes spiders and he has found that they will eat just about anything he gives them that they are able to catch, they are ferocious and very apt to even attack him, they have jumped at him ready to attack before(he relies on quick reflexes to avoid them).


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 1, 2008)

fiercesnakeinc said:


> a friend of mine has 5 dolomedes spiders and he has found that they will eat just about anything he gives them that they are able to catch, they are ferocious and very apt to even attack him, they have jumped at him ready to attack before(he relies on quick reflexes to avoid them).


I have had a few different species and all were just as aggressive. I handled them from time to time and it seemed they layed a sac every week :wall: But overall I found that anything thats 1/4 its size is food, right as you drop the prey next to them. 

P.S. Welcome to the boards !


----------

